# Hole In My Tt



## doko (May 2, 2005)

After a week of camping, and a full morning of packing in the pouring rain, a long drive home in the rain - I was tired,







backing up into my pad in the usual fashion, got careless and poked a tree limb into my TT side.









The hole is less than baseball size, and the estimate is $900 to fix.









This seemed like a lot to me. Anyone have a similar experience with a significantly different estimate??

Thanks


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

what are they saying they are going to do to repair?

Where dd the damage occur?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

That must've been a BIG tree limb, not a small flexible branch or twig that would bend out of the way. I assume you are talking about a hole in the fiberglass (Filon, or whatever they call it). I have seen this material from BOTH sides when I installed a vent for the microwave range hood. Basically, it's luaun plywood about 1/8 " thick with a thin mat of fiberglass with gel coat bonded to the luaun. The whole panel is only about 3/16" thick.

Based on fiberglass repairs I've done in the past, the fiberglass mat and resin to do this type of repair would be under $20. Paint could be as much as $80 although most of the paint in the can wouldn't be used. Sandpaper and miscellaneous could be another $20. Having a facility and tools for the job brings the price up, say $200. What adds the most cost if the know-how and the time the job takes. But that would be $580 to get you to $900. Seems high to me. Shop around. Maybe a place that does fiberglass boat repairs will get you out the door for about half. Just get strong assurances that they can match and blend the paint properly. Otherwise the repair will show. A good repair won't be seen.

Bill


----------



## doko (May 2, 2005)

yep, talking big tree limb







, dw thinks baseball size is exaggeration, she feels it was half dollar size - truth probably in between. Now in repair shop waiting for our OK.

Located on awning side, toward front. They will repair all like new.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, if it was mine, I would go to the hardware store and buy a nice, shiney, chrome drain clean out cover for about $3, then buy beer with the $897 I saved. Then I'd fill the hole with instant foam and glue the chrome thingy on to the side -- while enjoying the beer, of course. If anyone ever ask me what the shiney chrome thingy was for, I'd tell them it was to prevent tree branchs from poking a hole in that spot. Or maybe I'd tell them it was an access cover to the inside wall.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

If the hole isn't all the way through, maybe you can do a rough job yourself with fiberglass and cover the repair with something. I don't know what offhand.

Hey!! Maybe one of the Outbacker stickers that JD is selling. At a very reasonable cost too, I might add!!

Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

vdub,

Excellent!! Or put your quickie flush hose connection there. I especially like the $897 savings part. That'll buy a lot of beer.

Bill


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

vdub, you're killing me.

But seriously, if it's only that size it is most likely only cosmetic damage like he says. If you don't have insurance or something then you could do a lot reql quick and cheap with some bondo and a nice big Outbackers.com sticker.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Depending on exactly where the hole was, you might be able to disguise it with an external tv or phone jack. Maybe a wifi antenna. I'll bet I could come up with something clever before wasting all that beer money.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If it is high, put an exterior light over it, if low add another 110 outlet and use for plugging in the extra fridge to hold beer.

John


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Could the hole possibly be in a good spot for an outside beer tap?








Fred


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Ouch Doko!

I like the way Vdub thinks though! Anyway good luck with the fix. Hope this doesn't impact your rally plans for September.
Wayne


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

GREAT spot for an outside speaker!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune. Price seems high to me...but I like the alternatives folks are coming up with!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The last time someone punched a hole in the side we talked about putting an Outback decal over it but I like Fred's beer tap idea. Just go to figure out the plumbing as long as that can be done for less tehn the $900.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

all you are killing me









how about a flag holder for that outbackers.com flag?









darrel


----------



## gbss (Feb 23, 2005)

Unfortunately, I had a similar mishappen this past weekend......
I took the kids out by myself camping this weekend while my 
DH stayed home and worked. I did an awesome job for my first time out. I made the mistake of letting a friend of mine (who drives tractor trailers for a living) pull my outback and suburban up to the dump station. Well, he did not do a good job and hit a boat up on a lift. (It was in a marina). 
My Outback now has a 1-2 foot crack along the seam where the dinette window is.(which is cracked too now)
Anyone have any ideas what they are going to do to fix it. I am bringing it to Reines Rv here in Manassas. 
We love our Outback and are afriad it will never be the same.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

gbss said:


> Unfortunately, I had a similar mishappen this past weekend......
> I took the kids out by myself camping this weekend while my
> DH stayed home and worked. I did an awesome job for my first time out. I made the mistake of letting a friend of mine (who drives tractor trailers for a living) pull my outback and suburban up to the dump station. Well, he did not do a good job and hit a boat up on a lift. (It was in a marina).
> My Outback now has a 1-2 foot crack along the seam where the dinette window is.(which is cracked too now)
> ...


The window is no problem but a 1 to 2 foot crack will be a major pain and will be hard to repair so that it does not show. Time for another big decal.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

VDUB is the man! You gotta love this guy, he sure has his priorities straight in my book.

In line with the issue, you people are most creative. I realize some of the suggestions were meant to lighten the gravity of the situation but on the flip side of that coin I think some were pretty creative and allow the opportunity to not only save a lot of $$$ but to also create a unique customization.

Let us know what you do doko.


----------



## doko (May 2, 2005)

pfaff,

I like your perspective check, as I enjoy beer as much as the next guy - but the reality check of $900 was no joke.









On the other hand, reading between the lines from the posts I was able to have the dealer put reflectors on both sides of the TT for some symmetry. Total cost under $100. The dealer we work with seemed to be taken aback at first, but after some thought realized the option was just as sound structurally as any other light or reflector on the TT. By having them put it on, although I spend an extra $50-100, their work will be warrantied for any future problem at that site, such as water leaking into the wall.

Thanks for your advice.
See you in September at the rally luv2rv

BTW - That stinkin tree is coming down tomorrow so everyone can get a better look at my TT when they drive by.







and of course so it doesnt jump out and hit my TT again.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Great! Good solution, certainly better than $900. Glad it worked out!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad you were able to come up with a cost effective repair. Punish the tree further, make it your campfire wood for next season.

John


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Great solution!!

Trailer repair less than $100.
Free firewood.

Outbackers.com........priceless!!!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Enjoyed this thread and the creativity of the OB Mod men







. I sure could use a beer after spending my day with the 2yr old Andy








I'm glad you saved some serious money...what's the next mod ; Electric Jack?
Jan


----------

